# Line Out Lautstärke regeln



## demmy86 (5 Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
kennt jemand von euch ein Tool mit dem ich meine Line Out lautstärke automatisch immer auf auf den gleichen pegel regeln kann? d.h. egal wie etwas ist dass ich an meinem rechner abspiele! bei meinem line out ausgang soll immer die selbe lautstärke rauskommen!

danke schonmal!


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Oktober 2008)

nennt sich "normalize" oder "AGC", letzteres gibt's auch in reiner Hardware (schon früher bei Kassettenrecordern zum Aufnahmen)
http://www.backus-online.de/vb/showthread.php?t=943


----------

